# Pittsy's quick Angelwax Fast Foam review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's quick Angelwax Fast foam review*

I have been looking at and researching alot of different snow recently following my new foam lance purchase.

So obviously there was alot of head scratching involved because of peoples different opinions and the large range of products available.

Some people want a high foam pimp looking foam which looks good in pictures and some want just a good cleaner.

I tried several different samples of foam, all of which seem to offer good cleaning power compared to a prewash but vary in the consistancy of the foam when applied.

I came to the conclusion that it might be impossible to find that nirvana so after reading some reviews and also adding cost to the mix i thought i would try Angelwax's offering.

*The product:*

Now if i am honest the actual product does not smell good but it is a bright pink colour, it is not too thick in consistancy.

Angelwax say: Fastfoam from Angelwax is our 'Professional Detailing Snowfoam' and is used by valeters and detailers throughout the UK and beyond.
The super concentrated formulation has been designed to create a blanket of sticky foam which covers the vehicle and clings to its surface before quickly getting to work removing dirt, traffic film and other harmful deposits safely from your vehicle. Fastfoam has been specifically designed to give outstanding results when used through a foaming lance or chemical bottle of a pressure washer.
'Fastfoam' can be diluted 1 part to 9 parts with water (1:9)
'Fastfoam,' our super concentrated 'Professional Detailing Snowfoam', has been awarded the product title of 'Recommended Snowfoam' for 2012 by Auto Express.

But honestly that is pretty much standard blurb from any manufacturer

*The Method:*

100ml of product was poured into the foam lance bottle and mixed up to the 3/4 line in the bottle.

It was then applied to the car in normal fashion.



Now the foam that comes out of the lance is really thick, it took a little bit of fiddling with the water valve to get it just so (all the way to minus then 1/4 of a turn back).

The foam really looked good on the car as you can see and certainly coated all the areas needed. I was trying to get a shot of the dirt rolling off the car but it was more grimy and bug splattered than dirty.

The car was left for 10mins or so whilst the wash buckets were prepared and i came back to find that a fair amount of the foam was still on the car.:thumb:



The foam was then pressure washed off leaving a reall nice clean finish.
I went round the car trying to find any dirty areas but really couldn't find any.
The squashed bugs that are the bane of my car cleaning life at this time of year were gone and the current LSP on the car looked really intact.

The car was then washed using a normal 2 bucket method and i wish i had taken a picture of the rinse bucket bottom because there was very little dirt in it .... so its a good cleaner:thumb::thumb::thumb:

*Cost:*
£8.95 for 1ltr and £19.95 for 5ltrs direct from Angelwax, so its a reasonably priced product.

*Would I use it again * Yup for sure.

*Conclusion:*
Angelwax fast foam is a high foam high cling snow foam with really capable cleaning power.
It's well priced compared to some of its competition and looks great for those snowfoam pictures you might want to take.
Give it a go you might be able to find a 'better' cleaner or a more 'clingy' foam but for a good all rounder i think you might struggle to get better.

*(I actually paid for this product and was that impressed i really wanted to share) :thumb:*


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Top review mate:thumb:.Looks good i will certainly give it a try when i get the chance.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks SJ, it's good stuff for sure:thumb:
The football was really boring so thought I would take my mind of it by knocking up a review or 2


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Pittsy great write up, you have convinced me!!!!
Will be after a deal at waxstock for this now. 
Cheers mate 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

So what was the small like Pittsy?
Gonz.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Ermm not sure tbh gonz, almost smelt a bit fishy


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mmmm don't like the sound of that, reminds me of the wife.
Gonz


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just had a quick sniff (not of your Mrs gonz ) and I think it almost smells like motor windings burning up


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Still yet to try mine. Nice review mate.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I got a sample a bit ago and was impressed with it


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Pittsy said:


> Just had a quick sniff (not of your Mrs gonz ) and I think it almost smells like motor windings burning up


Weird smell 

Gonz.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Have to agree it's a great foam. That's for the review


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Weird smell
> 
> Gonz.


It's not horrible gonz just not pleasant if you know what I mean


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Weird smell
> 
> Gonz.


Gonz get the wife some femme fresh and live yoghurt worked on mine

So puttsy, great write mate, just wondered if you've tried co no touch and how this compares if you have

I need 5 litres and on the back of your excellent review I might neg the cig no touch and try this......

But not if it smells like gonzys wife's nether areas


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Not tried CG Mr D, it was on my list but didn't get any... 
It really doesn't smell that bad:car:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Right ho Mr P

I'm going to buy the angel wax on the back of this


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

If you are able to collect in person it's £15 for 5ltr


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah smell isn't pleasant lol

No idea why I can't get on with this foam though 

Found it to not really foam and have very poor cleaning power yet it gets a lot of very good reviews :/


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh hang on ......that's torn it


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> Oh hang on ......that's torn it


Just seems to be me, can't blame the lance as other foams are fine

Weird one really


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Did you find it smells of crotch too ??

Might have to edge back to check no touch now.....or maybe try the bilt hamber


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the review!
After my carchem runs out, It's between this and AF avalanche, anyone tried both?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> Did you find it smells of crotch too ??
> 
> Might have to edge back to check no touch now.....or maybe try the bilt hamber


You could say that lol



Hereisphilly said:


> Thanks for the review!
> After my carchem runs out, It's between this and AF avalanche, anyone tried both?


Car chem is foamier but Avalanche cleans better


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Yeah smell isn't pleasant lol
> 
> No idea why I can't get on with this foam though
> 
> Found it to not really foam and have very poor cleaning power yet it gets a lot of very good reviews :/





Kimo said:


> Just seems to be me, can't blame the lance as other foams are fine
> 
> Weird one really


Dunno what's going on there Kimo, I found it foamier than a Gillette factory in ibiza


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kimo
Was yours foaming similar to Pittsy pics?
Gonz.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Thanks for the review!
> After my carchem runs out, It's between this and AF avalanche, anyone tried both?


Not tried avalanche yet but it is alot more cost wise if that's a factor to you :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

cossiecol said:


> If you are able to collect in person it's £15 for 5ltr


I hope this will be the price at waxstock, I will be all over it if so.
Gonz.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It certainly is a quality product. I have been using it for a bit now, and have 5 litres in my possession.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Thanks for the review!
> After my carchem runs out, It's between this and AF avalanche, anyone tried both?


Yip tried both mate and Angelwax wins hands down for me. Thicker foam better cleaning than avanlanche . Fast foam is my new foam now


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Stu Mac said:


> Yip tried both mate and Angelwax wins hands down for me. Thicker foam better cleaning than avanlanche . Fast foam is my new foam now


Sweet, this is my next foam then! Price is great too, hope to pick some up from waxstock


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

It'll be on at waxstock!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Just had my first got with this after picking up 5l for the bargain price of £18 at waxstock
This stuff is awesome, knocks the pants off CarChem IMO, and comes out nice and thick when 150mls is diluted in a snow foam bottle!
Very impressed!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Just had my first got with this after picking up 5l for the bargain price of £18 at waxstock
> This stuff is awesome, knocks the pants off CarChem IMO, and comes out nice and thick when 150mls is diluted in a snow foam bottle!
> Very impressed!


I was really impressed too:thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Just an update Pittsy, Angelwax seemed to have made a change to Fast Foam, picked mine up yesterday and it's now green....


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Just an update Pittsy, Angelwax seemed to have made a change to Fast Foam, picked mine up yesterday and it's now green....


Cheers for the update Col, hope its still as good :thumb:
I seem to see more and more people using and recommending it so if it performs the same its a winner :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh yeah mine is green too, didn't realise that had changed
Smell is a bit weird but the foaming action is bang on!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The sample I got from Sample-This was also Green, didn't think it smelled that bad at all, similar to BH foam if I remember correctly. One of my all time favorite snow foams, along with KKD Blizzard!


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Fast Foam used to be red - it got changed December time to green to aid picking at AW HQ (Bilberry Wheel Cleaner 1lt looked identical except the label )


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

mine worked a treat after buying it last week - smell is a little strange though - there was a kind of fishy smell when I was pouring it into the snow foam lance, didn't smell a thing when using it though.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> mine worked a treat after buying it last week - smell is a little strange though - there was a kind of fishy smell when I was pouring it into the snow foam lance, didn't smell a thing when using it though.


Pretty normal M4arky, the smell seems to go when spraying though.

That was the smell i was talking about in the initial review, oh well who wants a snow foam that smells like mangos and salted caramel :thumb:


----------

